# Surface Plate Storage



## DickDastardly40 (Mar 17, 2008)

I have posted this elsewhere so apologies or any that are seeing it again.

I was fed up with the cheapish 12 x 9 x 3" granite surface plate I have always being in the way, and having to move it etc etc. SWMBO did drop it after I'd been using it in the utility room and damaged the corner not to mention the ceramic tile. Obviously it was my fault for leaving it there, thank god it didn't land on her foot!

Anyway as it needs to be stored somewhere anyway, I am experimenting with this idea of keeping it in a drawer. It can come closer to the front if needs be but then I can't get the vee blocks in the drawer as well. It is a little low, but use of a stool helps. In all it hasn't worked so badly so far that I'll sack the idea.

I realise that this method won't work for possibly anybody but me, but keeping it somewhere you don't have to move it may save broken tiles or toes!















Best Always


----------



## Bernd (Mar 17, 2008)

How "tippsy" does it make the tool box? Could add a support under the drawer.

Nice idea by the way. 

I should look into getting a large tool box like that to store my tools in, instead of using any horizontal surface at hand. Would make finding tools easier.

Bernd


----------

